# Begbot.com



## lobotomia (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi, I wonder if someone has any experience with this site www.begbot.com . They offer investing through betfair trading, not really sure wether to give them money, did not find any bad reviews. Any meaningful advice welcome, thanks


----------

